# The Cut Starts Here: Read Only!: Stats:ID



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2003)

Age: 26
Height : 6'2"
Weight: 217 lbs
BF%: edit later


Chest     5
Bicep     6.5
Tricep    14.0
Subscap   16
Suprail   11
Umbilicus 37 (Holy SH#T have I left my self go!)
Thigh     26

I am just embarassed to even post this

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2003)

Well as for goals,  I got a lot more work than I expected, but I would rather fight through this than just give up.

Lets take a look back at the last year.  Last New Year I was 222 LBS (Yeah, I know you fat bastard!) Then in June I had worked my way to 190 lbs, I was trying to take in more protein than anything else, but still eating Moderate to low carbs and low fat.  Needless to say I probably lot a bit of muscle mass with this routine as well.  
I think with the access to this informative website, I will be able to attain a lot better results.

I would like to see my Ideal weight be at 200 lbs with 8-10% BF.  Obviously from my measurments, my gut and thigh retain the most fat, but that can be easily improved.  Anyone if you read this please feel free to critique my program to date and in the future, I got a lot of work ahead of me.

Damn it food is just so good.  I have to get it through my thick skull that food is there to provide the body, not to provide my cravings.

Anyway that's it for now.  I gotta go bust my ass a little to try and get this BF issue under control.

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2003)

I don't disagree, I am just noting the way my body is currently configured.  I would love to be at 220 and 8-10% BF.  But I don't think that is realisitic over 3 months. BF and LBM are of course my main concerns.  I appreciate your comments and any help from you would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance 

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2003)

BW 213 lbs

4 lbs drop (all fluids probably)

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2003)

Monday January 20,2003

BW 211 Lbs

2 Lb drop this Week 

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2003)

Sunday January 26, 2003

BW 210 Lbs

1 Lb drop in BW 
I am a bit surprised, had a couple of cheat meals the last few nights.  My fault, missed my fourth meal tues- Sat, just crazy at work.  Anyway posting update before I leave for San Diego.

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

Update Please 

DP


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2003)

I am still here!

I just got back from 2 weeks of being on the road (Tradeshows and Regional Sales Meeting)  Anyway, my plan did not work out to well, just a little too much alcohol consumption, OK alot of alcohol consumption.

Anyway
Stats

BW 214 lbs
+ 3 lbs


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 24, 2003)

*Monday February 24,2003*

BW 209 lbs 

Got to get skin caliper measurement this week!

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2003)

BW 209 lbs

Really got to get caliper measurement down asap, to see where I am at, not to sure about being 209, whether I increased some LBM or not, have had some decent workouts lately

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 10, 2003)

BW 208 lbs


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

We need more info than that....even if it is subjective? 


DP


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 15, 2003)

*Skin Caliper update*

Original Post
                            March 15
Age:                     Still 26
Height :                6'2"
Weight:              207lbs
BF%:                   15.91 


Chest                           4.5
Bicep                          6.5
Tricep                         13
Subscap                      11
Suprail                         11
Umbilicus                     32
Thigh                           25

Ok, well can I ever say that was the biggest disappointment ,  I have really been feeling good about progress that I have made the last few weeks, noticing shapes coming through and starting to see some veins appear during workouts.

My scale and his scale are different by a few pounds so I have entered my scale, because that is what I measure every week.  I weighed in at 205lbs at around 2 pm this afternoon, when I went for the skin caliper test, got my measurements back and found that I had not made the progress that I was expecting.  Yeah I shrunk in a few places, but I lost about 3lbs of LBM.WTF?  I realize it probably has to do with my lack of carb ups during the first while during this cut, but 3 freakin lbs isn't that alot. 

Then to top it all off I looked back to Oct of 2000, I weighed in at about 213lbs, but I had about 180lbs of LBM compared to 173 now.  I am hoping that I am over reacting, or that this guy has fuqqed up on some of the measurements, because this is really demoralizing, since I thought I was just beginning to make progress.

I will keep with my current eating plan as I just changed to this about 2 weeks ago and we will see where it takes me, since I have been feeling at my best lately, with my workouts and lack of cravings.  I will also stick with my BP a day workout routine with 2on/1off,3on/1off repeat cycle, as I have just started to nail down some solid workouts with this format.

Well enough of my bitching, DP/w8 if you don't mind let me know if you think I am over the edge here.  I realize I blew a few weeks in the middle of this cut, but damn are these the results I should be seeing.

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Skin Caliper update*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> 
> Weight:              207lbs
> BF%:                   15.91
> ...



I've got to say that your visual results...and the way you feel, suggest that there is some margin of error in the skinfolds.

Your meals have been looking good, your attitude gr8.......I say we go a few more weeks, Tweak....and at 4 more weeks, get skinfolds trying to simulate your level of hydration and time of day of the first set of readings 

DP


----------

